# Anybody driving a CNG car with Uber?



## atikovi (May 6, 2015)

With gasoline prices down, CNG isn't as attractive as before, but that won't last forever. Plus there is a 50 cent per gallon tax credit. Anybody drive a CNG car?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

atikovi said:


> With gasoline prices down, CNG isn't as attractive as before, but that won't last forever. Plus there is a 50 cent per gallon tax credit. Anybody drive a CNG car?


I have a 2 door manual transmission Cavalier I have as a backup for food delivery when my hybrid is in the shop. I have been looking for a CNG dual fuel Cavalier for awhile now. They have a CNG tank and a gas fuel tank. I want to transfer the parts the the two door as the CNGs only come in sedans that are autos. The CNG Cavaliers are great cars but I would prefer a manual transmission.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

atikovi said:


> With gasoline prices down, CNG isn't as attractive as before, but that won't last forever. Plus there is a 50 cent per gallon tax credit. Anybody drive a CNG car?


Govt. Auctions are a GREAT place to buy C.N.G. cars !

Cheap.

I reccomend Ford dual fuel.
Chicago & Las Vegas sells many dual fuel trucks & vans.

Honda makes a dedicated C.N.G. only Civic.
Government is the main purchaser.
Honda also sells a small C.N.G. comressor youcan use to tank up at home. $400.00-$800.00.

The tanks expire after 10 years & are expensive.

C.N.G
Vehicles always have Low Miles.
They are the LAST CHOICEOF MOTORPOOL USERS !



tohunt4me said:


> Govt. Auctions are a GREAT place to buy C.N.G. cars !
> 
> Cheap.
> 
> ...


@


----------



## atikovi (May 6, 2015)

I was asking because I have this Impala CNG: https://sites.google.com/site/atikovi2020/home/2009-chevy-impala-cng and wanted to know if there is any demand for it by Uber drivers when I sell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

atikovi said:


> I was asking because I have this Impala CNG: https://sites.google.com/site/atikovi2020/home/2009-chevy-impala-cng and wanted to know if there is any demand for it by Uber drivers when I sell.


When does the tank expire ?


----------



## atikovi (May 6, 2015)

In 4 years. And from what I read, they can be re-certified for 5 more years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

California lovesto drill holes in them and make them useless when they expire.

The advantage of the Honda system with a home compressor to fill at home with stove gas is
NO FUEL TAX !


----------

